#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Греческий Буддизм

## Eugeny

Видео в четырех частях на английском языке.

----------

Aion (04.11.2012), Alex (04.11.2012), Bob (05.11.2012), Dron (04.11.2012), Vladiimir (05.11.2012), Аньезка (05.11.2012), Топпер- (05.11.2012), Чиффа (04.11.2012)

----------


## Alex

На самом деле греческий буддизм загнулся из-за того, что по-гречески "муни" — грубое название женского органа.

----------

Neroli (05.11.2012), Иван Денисов (04.11.2012), Топпер- (05.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.11.2012)

----------


## Anthony

> На самом деле греческий буддизм загнулся из-за того, что по-гречески "муни" — грубое название женского органа.


Нам такое на культурологии рассказывали в универе  :Big Grin: 
Что в Китае христианство загнулось. Потому, что Иисус, по-китайски - крыса  :Big Grin:

----------

Neroli (05.11.2012), Алексей Л (05.11.2012), Иван Денисов (04.11.2012), Топпер- (05.11.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Потому, что Иисус, по-китайски - крыса


Если с южным акцентом, то да, созвучно «полевая мышь».

----------

Anthony (04.11.2012), Пема Ванчук (05.11.2012), Топпер- (05.11.2012)

----------


## Anthony

Но деется мне, что не из-за этого.
Ведь крыса - не самый скверный символ в Китае. Как и мышь.

----------

Топпер- (05.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.11.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Но деется мне, что не из-за этого.
> Ведь крыса - не самый скверный символ в Китае. Как и мышь.


И кстати, христианство в Китае вовсе не загнулось, если уж на то пошло  :Smilie:

----------

Aion (04.11.2012)

----------


## Dron

> На самом деле греческий буддизм загнулся из-за того, что по-гречески "муни" — грубое название женского органа.


Интересно, как справляются с этой ситуацией современные греки- буддисты?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Почему у нас никто не справится с похабным словом _мудита_? Сколько можно это терпеть!

----------


## Dron

Это можно терпеть вечность. Бог же, например не просто "мудрый", а "премудрый".

----------


## Юй Кан

> Но *деется мне*, что не из-за этого.


То бывало у одного, теперь явилось у другого... %)
Деяться

----------


## Dron

> То бывало у одного, теперь явилось у другого... %)
> Деяться


Нормальная ситуация. Обычный сон бога.

----------


## Топпер

> Интересно, как справляются с этой ситуацией современные греки- буддисты?


Просто надо звать "Будда Готама", как и было изначально.

----------

Eugeny (05.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (05.11.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Просто надо звать "Будда Готама", как и было изначально.


Нештяк. Как будет Мудрец по гречески?

----------


## Alex

> как справляются с этой ситуацией...


Полазил по греческим буддийским сайтам. Так и написано: Βούδας Σακυαμούνι. Впрочем, в ругательном слове ударение на последнем слоге (мун_и_), но все равно как-то стремно.

----------

Топпер- (05.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (05.11.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

Сиддхартха Гаутама Шакьямуни Будда
Успешный в достижении целей,победоносный на земле,мудрец из рода смелых,Пробужденный.
А еще слышал вариант Сарвасидхаттха(успешный в достижении всех целей)
Ваш Кэп :Kiss:

----------


## Dron

> Полазил по греческим буддийским сайтам. Так и написано: Βούδας Σακυαμούνι. Впрочем, в ругательном слове ударение на последнем слоге (мун_и_), но все равно как-то стремно.


Отстой нам не нужен. Уверен, что греки могут. Греки- могут.

----------


## Dron

Афина Паллада четко бы смотрелась как репрезентация Праджняпарамиты.

----------


## Топпер

> Афина Паллада четко бы смотрелась как репрезентация Праджняпарамиты.


Уже есть Святая София - премудрость божия.



> Как будет Мудрец по гречески?


φασκόμηλο

----------

Aion (05.11.2012)

----------


## Dron

> φασκόμηλο


Как это звучит?

----------


## Топпер

> Как это звучит?


Я так понимаю, что faskómi̱lo
Но вообще лучше у Алекса спросить.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.11.2012)

----------


## Dron

ФаскОмило?

----------


## Dron

Ерунда какая-то. Никакого благозвучия.

----------


## Топпер

По крайней мере мило  :Smilie:

----------


## Dron

Надо так, чтобы имя звучало, как капли алмазного дождя. Иные варианты просто неприемлемы.

----------


## Dron

Немного войны в имени не помешает.

----------


## Dron

Медуза-Горгона, походя превращающая обывателя в безмозглое желе, вполне сгодилась бы на роль Софии в плохом настроении

----------

Топпер- (05.11.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

Хорошо, что наших буддистов слово "мандала" не смутило.

----------

Anthony (05.11.2012), Топпер- (05.11.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

Наших-то? Наоборот - привлекло  :Smilie: )))

----------

Anthony (05.11.2012), Аньезка (05.11.2012), Топпер- (05.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (05.11.2012)

----------


## Dron

Да да. Прекратим стесняться своей ориентации.

----------


## Ондрий

На Новый Год попрошу Деда Мороза постоянный бан для дрона.

----------

Alex (05.11.2012), Юй Кан (05.11.2012)

----------


## Dron

Дед Мороз вас ненавидит, регулярно игнорирует ваши требы, смиритесь. И  не пропустите "Хоббита", в прекрасном синем декабре 2012. Компренде?

----------

Bob (05.11.2012)

----------


## Dron

Пантакратор - хорошее слово. Владеющий кармой, допустим. Уместно по отношению у Будде.

----------

Топпер- (05.11.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Хорошо, что наших буддистов слово "мандала" не смутило.


Смутило. Помню лет.... в начале нулевых где-то расклеивал по городу афиши "мандала исполняющая желания". Так почти на всех остряки последний слог закрашивали или зачёркивали.

----------

Anthony (05.11.2012)

----------


## Anthony

> Смутило. Помню лет.... в начале нулевых где-то расклеивал по городу афиши "мандала исполняющая желания". Так почти на всех остряки последний слог закрашивали или зачёркивали.


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Сразу представилась эта чудесница

----------


## Alex

Эээээ... Бхантэ, какое фаскомило? Фаскомило — это шалфей вобще  :EEK!:  Ой, это гуглопереводчик с ума сошел.
А на самом деле мудрец по-гречески σοφός (соф*о*с).

----------

Топпер- (05.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (06.11.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Смутило. Помню лет.... в начале нулевых где-то расклеивал по городу афиши "мандала исполняющая желания". Так почти на всех остряки последний слог закрашивали или зачёркивали.


Ну а что, по сути тантрического пути - это совершенно верно.

----------

Alex (05.11.2012), Топпер- (05.11.2012)

----------


## Dron

София- столица Болгарии.

----------


## Dron

Если у Кирилла и Мефодия были знакомые греки буддисты, то этому я не буду удивлен.

----------


## Dron

Аврора, богиня зари.

----------


## Alex

Перестаньте уже курить шалфей. Или не открывайте форум, когда обкуритесь.

----------


## Dron

Хорошо, хорошо- перестал.
Теперь поучаствуйте, пожалуйста. Желательно- по теме. Тема - про греческий буддизм.

----------


## Dron

Но, поскольку информация крайне скудна, то и за шалфейные грезы я бы не стал никого слишком сильно винить.

----------


## Аньезка

> Но, поскольку информация крайне скудна, то и за шалфейные грезы я бы не стал никого слишком сильно винить.


Дрон, Вы работаете на форуме массовиком-затейником?

----------


## Dron

Да

----------


## Dron

Напоминаю, тема - Греческий Буддизм.Это непосредственно касается даже вас.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Дрон, Вы работаете на форуме массовиком-затейником?


Неизыдимый Dron ака Байда -- наглядное свидетельство терпимости и сострадания модераторов форума! : )

----------

Ондрий (05.11.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Dron ака Байда -- наглядное свидетельство терпимости и сострадания модераторов форума! : )


Терпимости? Или таки терпения?

----------


## Dron

Юй Кан, а ведь тема касается и вас тоже, не забывайте об этом, пожалуйста. Или просто- не участвуйте.

----------


## Aion

Греко-буддизм


Будда в греко-буддистском стиле. Статуя изготовлена в Гандхаре 
на территории современного Пакистана в I—II веке н. э.

----------

Dron (05.11.2012), Юй Кан (05.11.2012)

----------

